# Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?



## Administrator (10. Dezember 2004)

*Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nein, ich werde ich nicht soweit sinken, mir komplette Spiele herunterzuladen. Steam geht ja ok, aber nur in Verbindung mit einem datenträger, den ich nicht erst selbst gebrannt habe, sondern einen, den ich in der Spielverpackung finden werde.


----------



## Xyr0n (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Marscel am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich werde ich nicht soweit sinken, mir komplette Spiele herunterzuladen. Steam geht ja ok, aber nur in Verbindung mit einem datenträger, den ich nicht erst selbst gebrannt habe, sondern einen, den ich in der Spielverpackung finden werde.




Plattform wie Steam sind aber die Zukunft, immer mehr haben i-net und es wird auch sicherer und immer schwerer für Raupkopierer..............


----------



## Kolonel (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Xyr0n am 10.12.2004 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol schwerer für raubkopierer.....hl2 war doch schon so ends schnell gecrackt

ich möchte lieber ne cd / dvvd in der hand halten... und dan beim ersten mal einfach die cd ins laufwerk legen...und net wwarten bis irgendwelche plattformen es zeit finden deinen download zu beenden


----------



## Solon25 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

_Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trapsen... _  :-o 

Als ob man's nicht hätte ahnen können, das so ein Poll kommt...


----------



## Killtech (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

[X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Eniman (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Kurze Antwort: NIEMALS!!!


----------



## Elzy (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech




Amen, Bruder!

Hört ihr, Entwickler und Publisher? Spiele online downloaden: NIE IM LEBEN!


----------



## Hadrian (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nennt mich altmodisch, aber Geld für rein virtuellen Besitz (ohne Datenträger, Verpackung, Handbuch) auszugeben, erscheint mir irgendwie merkwürdig.
Da wäre zum einen die Datensicherheit: Falls das Erstellen eines Backups am eigenen Rechner nicht möglich ist, wäre es nämlich nach Abstellen der Server oder der nächsten Festplattenformatierung mit dem Spaß vorbei; quasi nur ein Kauf auf Zeit. Ein nostalgisches Herauskramen nach 10 Jahren wäre damit ausgeschlossen.
Und selbst falls man die Daten zu Hause auf CD brennen könnte, haben sie im Schrank den Charme einer bezahlten Raubkopie.


----------



## ich98 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Elzy am 10.12.2004 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so siehts aus und der zweite Grund: ISDN   
ich98


----------



## ich98 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Hadrian am 10.12.2004 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt mich altmodisch, aber Geld für rein virtuellen Besitz (ohne Datenträger, Verpackung, Handbuch) auszugeben, erscheint mir irgendwie merkwürdig.
> Da wäre zum einen die Datensicherheit: Falls das Erstellen eines Backups am eigenen Rechner nicht möglich ist, wäre es nämlich nach Abstellen der Server oder der nächsten Festplattenformatierung mit dem Spaß vorbei; quasi nur ein Kauf auf Zeit. Ein nostalgisches Herauskramen nach 10 Jahren wäre damit ausgeschlossen.
> Und selbst falls man die Daten zu Hause auf CD brennen könnte, haben sie im Schrank den Charme einer bezahlten Raubkopie.


genau!
 , du hast mir Schreibzeit erspart   
ich98


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?


Wenn ich danach kostenlos ein ausführliches Handbuch, ein Jewel-Case und die passende (Euro-)Box geschickt bekommen, das Spiel auf einen Rohling brennen darf und es nicht ständig aktivieren muss, wenn ich es deinstalliere und irgendwann reinstalliere, wäre ich unter Umständen bereit dazu.

Da dies aber niemals passieren wird, werde ich online per Download niemals ein Spiel erwerben. Falls zukünftig vermehrt Spiele nur noch auf diese Weise kaufbar sein werden, spiele ich diese Spiele einfach nicht. Fertig.

Ob das Internet schneller wird und breiter verfügbar ist, spielt keine Rolle für diese meine Entscheidung.


----------



## March20 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

auch wenn meine i-net anbindung schnell genug wäre,möchte ich für meine kohle etwas in der hand halten.

außerdem will ich auch ein HANDBUCH haben.zwar lese ich es nicht VOR dem zocken,aber als Sch...haus-Lektüre dient es trotzdem.

und ich seh nicht ein das ich den selben preis zahlen muss wie im laden,aber die strom-,i-net-,rohling und druckerpatronenkosten (falls man ein online-handbuch hat,was man sich ausdrucken will) noch dazu kommen.

KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM KEIN STEAM


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Sofort, vorrausgesetzt es ist (deutlich) günstiger als im Laden. Verpackungen landen eh im Müll, Handbücher gibts als PDF, keine CD-Wechselei mehr ... was interessierts mich, ob die DVDs bedruckt sind oder nicht. Sind eh entweder im Laufwerk oder in irgendeiner Ecke gestapelt - schaut sich kein Schwein an.


----------



## Goddess (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein bin ich nicht daran Interessiert mir Spiele aus dem Internet herunterzuladen. Ich möchte nicht auf die, wenn auch oft spärlich gefüllten, Euro/DVD-Boxen verzichten. Im übrigen, hatten wir nicht vor kurzem eine ähnlich lautende Fragestellung in einem Artikel?


----------



## elminster (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 10.12.2004 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Sofort, vorrausgesetzt es ist (deutlich) günstiger als im Laden. Verpackungen landen eh im Müll, Handbücher gibts als PDF, keine CD-Wechselei mehr ... was interessierts mich, ob die DVDs bedruckt sind oder nicht. Sind eh entweder im Laufwerk oder in irgendeiner Ecke gestapelt - schaut sich kein Schwein an.



Aber finds du´s nicht schöner, nen Handbuch in der Hand zu haben als ne pdf auf´m PC? Außerdem muss man ja immer wenn man was nachsehen will aus dem Spieleprogramm raus... Und wieso kein CD-Wechseln mehr? Man wird wohl kaum jedes Spiel das man dann gekauft hat auf der Festplatte haben.

Für mich müsst´s schon sehr viel billiger sein (gute 50% billiger als der Ladenpreis denk ich), damit ich auf die Vorteile verzichte. Aber es wird wohl kaum mehr als nen paar Euro billiger als der Ladenpreis sein, weil soo teuer sind ja auch Handbuch, Schachtel, CD-brennen, Logistik und Zwischenhändler wohl nicht.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				elminster am 10.12.2004 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber finds du´s nicht schöner, nen Handbuch in der Hand zu haben als ne pdf auf´m PC? Außerdem muss man ja immer wenn man was nachsehen will aus dem Spieleprogramm raus... Und wieso kein CD-Wechseln mehr? Man wird wohl kaum jedes Spiel das man dann gekauft hat auf der Festplatte haben.


1994, die Einheitenliste im Handbuch von Battle Isle 2 ... das war das letzte Mal, dass ich ein Handbuch gelesen habe - wenn auch auf dem Donnerbalken. Seitdem nur noch sehr spärliche Blicke in gewissen Problemfällen und dafür eignen sich PDFs dank der Suchfunktionenen sogar besser.
Und kein Wechseln mehr, da ich mir die Spiele dann je nach Belieben auf DVD brennen kann, gegebenenfalls auch mehrere auf eine Scheibe.


----------



## Wallrider (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Definitiv NEIN.
Ich möchte das gekaufte Spiel auch auf CD/DVD haben und nicht nur auf der Festplatte.

Und wie sieht es dann in ein paar Jahren aus, wenn ich mal wieder alte Spiele herrauskramen möchte; gibt es dann überhaupt noch die Möglichkeit, sich diese auch  wieder herunterzuladen?!
Außerdem macht sich eine schöne DVD Packung
auch ganz gut in meinem Schrank....

Wo bleibt denn da noch der Unterschied zur Raubkopie???


----------



## Vash_X (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wirklich nur, wenn das Angebot gravierend günstiger ausfällt. Gerade weil Handbuch und 'ne schöne Verpackung fehlt. Am Beispiel Morrowind sieht man doch, das man eigentlich niemals auf so schöne Verpackungen verzichten möchte.


----------



## Fatalerror85 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Einfach nur: NEIN

Ich hab einfach lieber was zum anfassen wie ne CD oder DVD in der Hand. 

Und wenn dann das Spielen noch an ein System wie Steam gebunden ist schon dreimal nicht


----------



## HanFred (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

ich würd's machen, wenn's schneller erhältlich wäre UND deutlich günstiger als im laden.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




ES NERVT LANGSAM MIT DEN BLÖDEN FRAGEN ZU VALVE UND STEAM


----------



## HanFred (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 11.12.2004 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann ignorier doch, du hirni und schrei nicht immer blöd rum!


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

[X]*Nein*, auf gar keinen Fall. Für mich ist eine schöne Verpackung und Handbuch genauso wichtig wie das Spiel an sich.  Ist doch heute schon oft ein Witz, welch billige Verpackungen man im Laden erhält, mit Handbüchern die nicht mehr als Beipackzettel sind. Und beim Erwerb per Download hat man ja dann gar keinen "sichtbaren" Wert mehr, sondern einfach ein paar lieblose Dateien auf der Platte    Ich finde, die Entwickler sollten nicht Millionen in solche Verkaufsplattformen oder in den Kopierschutz stecken, sondern dieses Geld in die Spiele selbst oder in bessere Verpackungen mit ansprechenden Handbüchern und Goodies stecken. _Nur_ so schafft man auch einen Anreiz, dass sich der ein oder andere Raubkopierer wieder ein Spiel kauft. Sollte es dagegen irgendwann die Spiele nur noch per Download geben, bin ich mir ganz sicher, wird das Raubkopierer-Problem noch viel viel größer werden. Da werden sich einige dann sicher fragen "Warum soll ich für eine Version bezahlen, die fast identisch mit einer kostenlosen Warez Version ist?" - Das verstehen die "Schlaumeier" in der Spielebranche aber nicht - siehe Steam und andere "Maßnahmen" - anstatt man dem ehrlichen Käufer den Rücken stärkt und "Kaufanreize" für die Raubkopierer schafft, wird der ehrliche Käufer indirekt kriminalisiert, überwacht und teilweise abgezockt.....Sorry dass ich so abgeschweift bin, aber imo macht sich die Spielebranche selbst kaputt.....Der momentane Erwerb per Download ist in meinen Augen reine Abzocke.....naja muss jeder aber selbst wissen, was er mit seinem Geld macht.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Ketchup33 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



 

Genau die Antwort hat mir auch gefehlt. Ich frag mich, wer diesen Poll erstellt hat. Anscheinend jemand, der mit leidenschaftlichem Zocken und Spielesammlungen nicht viel am Hut hat. Wenn´s anders wäre, würde es die obige Antwortmöglichkeit geben.

bye, Thomas


----------



## Agent (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Generell möchte ich ebenfalls eine Verpackung und ne DVD im Regal stehen haben! Aber wenn das Spiel jetzt wesentlich billiger wäre....dann wäre es auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## Solon25 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Ketchup33 am 12.12.2004 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und dazu noch dieses:



> Nein, mein Online-Zugang ist zu langsam



Die werden dann einfach in die Ecke "potenzielle" Käufer gesteckt... grrrrr   
Immer dieses Doppeldeutige und weglassen von konkreten Antwortmöglichkeiten...  :-o


----------



## Gorthaur (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				HanFred am 11.12.2004 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd's machen, wenn's schneller erhältlich wäre UND deutlich günstiger als im laden.



Es soll ja schon eine Methode geben, bei der man Spiele Online zu sehr günstigen Konditionen "erwerben" kann.
Gleicher Lieferumfang und keine Kosten


----------



## gliderpilot (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

2 Gründe dagegen:

1) Ich bezahle für das volle Programm, d.h. Datenträger, Handbuch, ne schöne Verpackung, ne Schlägerei wenn mir jemand das letzte Exemplar vor der Nase wegschnappen will (  ), warten an der Kasse (  ), und alles andere was ich jetzt gerade vergessen habe

2) 56k 

*Edit:* Diese Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## blutrichter (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Niemals.
Ich will ne CD/DVD im Schrank. Eine No-CD-Software wie Steam laß ich mir zur Not grad noch gefallen, aber Spieledownloads kommen für mich nicht infrage.


----------



## DH2000 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

 AUF JEDEN FALL  
Da ich zu den verdamt faulen menschen auf dieser welt gehöre find ich so was wie den STEAM Super  !!! Würd es so was für jedes Spiel geben, würd ich vielleicht ein ma im jahr für Spiele ins Geschäft gehen, und zwar um mir ein paar Rohlinge zu holen  !
Außerdem mach Ich den Kauf eines Spieles nich davon abhängig wie die CD oder das Handbuch aus sieht (PDF is da so wie so viel praktischer), was Interesiert mich die Verpackung ich will den Inhalt!!!


----------



## Ketchup33 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				DH2000 am 15.12.2004 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> AUF JEDEN FALL
> Da ich zu den verdamt faulen menschen auf dieser welt gehöre find ich so was wie den STEAM Super  !!! Würd es so was für jedes Spiel geben, würd ich vielleicht ein ma im jahr für Spiele ins Geschäft gehen, und zwar um mir ein paar Rohlinge zu holen  !
> Außerdem mach Ich den Kauf eines Spieles nich davon abhängig wie die CD oder das Handbuch aus sieht (PDF is da so wie so viel praktischer), was Interesiert mich die Verpackung ich will den Inhalt!!!



Und welche Antwort hast Du nun agekreuzt ? Für Dich scheint ja nicht so wirklich die richtige dabei zu sein, oder ? 

bye, Thomas


----------



## Seth2k (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Dito.Ich möchte einfach was in der Hand halten können und es ins Regal neben meine anderen Games stellen können,um die Verpackung zu bewundern.


----------



## DH2000 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Ketchup33 am 15.12.2004 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DH2000 am 15.12.2004 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da hast du wohl irgendwie recht, aba da ich die DL Version von HL² habe und wie gesagt auch in zukunft so etwas nutzen würde (hab schon überlegt mir die Gold Edition zu bestellen), war ich ma so frei und hab Nummer  1 gewählt.


----------



## plutonium67 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nichts geht  über das schmökern im Laden, die Planung, welches Spiel als nächstes in die Sammlung kommen soll, der Duft frisch gedrückter Beihefte, einer harten, silbrigen Scheibe, die sich erstmals im Laufwerk zu Tode quält, wenn das Spiel installiert wird.

Nichts geht über Spiele, die man von Freunden zum Ausprobieren bekommt, abends nach dem Spielen noch im Bett im Beiheft schmökert...

All das würde ich vermissen. Für mich kommen Download-Spiele nicht in Frage.

Ich möchte die Spiele auch noch 5 Jahre später wieder mal anspielen, um in alten Erinnerungen schwelgen zu können.


----------



## DH2000 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				plutonium67 am 16.12.2004 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte die Spiele auch noch 5 Jahre später wieder mal anspielen, um in alten Erinnerungen schwelgen zu können.



Was spricht da gegen ein DL Game auch nach 5 Jahren noch zu spielen???
VERSTEH ICH NICH SO GANZ  ! 
Naja und wie gesagt Überlgt doch ma was ihr wirklich wollt! Habt ihr etwa 6 lange jahre auf ein  schönes Handbuch und eine EuroBox gewrtet - oder doch eher wie ICH auf  ein Hammer Game!!!!

Also werdet Erwachsen und Überlegt was ihr wirklich im Leben wollt!!!


----------



## Test-Driver (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nicht über sowas wie Steam, also ohne irgendwelche Zusatzprogramme, aber so Methoden wie der Online Kauf bei Live For Speed hab ich garnichto dagegen.


----------



## Solon25 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				DH2000 am 16.12.2004 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> plutonium67 am 16.12.2004 07:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast während Du HL1 spieltest schon auf HL2 gewartet?  :-o  Immer dieser Stuss von wegen 6 Jahre gewartet... 

Bleib Du weiter bei Deinem Steam, ich besitze lieber weiterhin eine Verpackung mit CD/DVD und Handbuch. Sollte es Usus werden Games nur noch so erwerben zu können ist auf dem PC mit neuen Games finito.. Hab ja auch noch Konsolen


----------



## kay2 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

also wenn die spiele so 15-20 € billiger wären, würde sich bei mir bereits 1-2 spiele mehr auf der platte befinden.
Richtige knüller mit ner geilen verpackung kann man aich ja auch noch im laden holen


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				DH2000 am 16.12.2004 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> plutonium67 am 16.12.2004 07:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat das mit Erwachsensein zu tun??? Wir wollen einfach für unser Geld auch einen bestimmten Service, eine bestimme Gegenleistung haben. Während man früher 80-90 DM ausgegeben hat und ein Spiel in einer schönen Eurobox bekam, mit tollem Handbuch und Goodies dabei, bekommt man doch heute für fast 50 Euro nur noch eine billige DVD Hülle mit einer CD drin die einem billigen Rohling gleicht. Das was man heute als Special Edition verkauft, hat man früher für sein Geld in der ganz normalen Version bekommen. Beim Spieledownload ists ja noch schlimmer, da hat man ja nur ein paar Dateien auf der Platte, aber sonst überhaupt nichts handfestes und für mich gehört eine schöne Verpackung und ein Handbuch einfach dazu. Naja wenn Du unbedingt 50€ bezahlen willst, ohne die entsprechende Gegenleistung/Service dafür zu bekommen, dann tu dies bitte, aber ich lass mich nicht abzocken. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Ping2 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Naja, wenn man z.B. HL2 so als Freeware Game kostenlos downloaden könnte und es für mein Modem nicht zu groß zum Saugen wäre, dann bitte her damit.

Aber abgesehen von Freeware Spielen mache ich sowas nicht und ich mag es auch nicht, wenn man (wie Valve) seine potentiellen Kunden offenbar als Feind betrachtet. Der Spruch lautet, "der Kunde ist König" und nicht, "der Kunde ist Dein Feind" (da potentieller Raubkopierer).

Ping2


----------



## KrachBooomEnte (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

   Steam ist der größte sch**ß den ich je gesehen habe! Neben Latein!!     
Wenn jetzt alle neuen Spiele Steam haben kann ich mir keine mehr kaufen!-> da mein Modem das nich mit macht!!

Mit anderen Worten :  Ich muss mir jedes neues Spiel cracken! Und das ist bei Stem-Spielen illigal!! 
Und illigales will ich nich!!!


----------



## Funzel (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nein, weil ich so eine Sauerei nicht unterstütze. Ich habe mir HL² gekauft und zwar im Laden.
Wenn man sich immer mehr Spiele direkt beim Entwickler runterladen kann, ist das eine Wirtschaftssauerei. Media Markt, Saturn (na gut, beides Metro) und Online-Versände wollen doch schliesslich auch Geld verdienen. Wenn man sich jetzt Spiele dierekt runterläd, dann bekommen die genannten Läden doch keinen Cent zu Gesicht!
Ergo: Dagegen!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nein, weil ich ein gescheites Handbuch und ne tolle Verpackung will....so wie damals StarCraft, mit Konzeptzeichnungen im Handbuch und einer Special-Edition-Verpackung *träum* 

MfG Jimini


----------



## HanFred (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Funzel am 17.12.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, weil ich so eine Sauerei nicht unterstütze. Ich habe mir HL² gekauft und zwar im Laden.
> Wenn man sich immer mehr Spiele direkt beim Entwickler runterladen kann, ist das eine Wirtschaftssauerei. Media Markt, Saturn (na gut, beides Metro) und Online-Versände wollen doch schliesslich auch Geld verdienen. Wenn man sich jetzt Spiele dierekt runterläd, dann bekommen die genannten Läden doch keinen Cent zu Gesicht!
> Ergo: Dagegen!



und eben darum sind gleich hohe preise für nur-downloads nicht gerechtfertigt. ausser natürlich wenn der dumme kunde trotzdem bezahlt.
klar, so braucht ein entwickler keinen publisher und auch keinen handel mehr.
ich hab schon software online gekauft als runterlade-version. meinen virenscanner zum beispiel, aber der war eben auch günstiger so. werd ich wieder tun.
bei spielen ist der preis vielleicht nicht unwichtig, am wichtigsten ist mir aber schon die früher verfügbarkeit, d.h. ich kauf's da, wo es zuerst erhältlich ist.


----------



## Goddess (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Funzel am 17.12.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, weil ich so eine Sauerei nicht unterstütze. Ich habe mir HL² gekauft und zwar im Laden.
> Wenn man sich immer mehr Spiele direkt beim Entwickler runterladen kann, ist das eine Wirtschaftssauerei. Media Markt, Saturn (na gut, beides Metro) und Online-Versände wollen doch schliesslich auch Geld verdienen. Wenn man sich jetzt Spiele dierekt runterläd, dann bekommen die genannten Läden doch keinen Cent zu Gesicht!
> Ergo: Dagegen!



Das der Einzel und Grosshandel durch den Download von Spielen keinen Gewinn mehr machen würde ist sicherlich auch ein gutes Argument das dagegen spricht. Ein weiteres Argument das, falls ich nichts überlesen habe, dagegen spricht ist, dass nicht jeder Internet Nutzer auch DSL hat. Wenn DSL Vorhanden ist, dann gibt es meist auch Volumen basierende Flat-Rates. Zum Beispiel in der Form das nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an GB zum Down/Upload zur Verfügung steht pro Monat. Und der grösste Teil, wie ich ebenfalls, hat lieber eine CD/DVD in der Hand samt Anleitung und einer Eurobox / DVD Box fürs Regal.


----------



## hedy (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen    Wundert mich, dass diese Antwortoption nicht gegeben war


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nein, aus Prinzip


----------



## Ketchup33 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 17.12.2004 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, weil ich ein gescheites Handbuch und ne tolle Verpackung will....so wie damals StarCraft, mit Konzeptzeichnungen im Handbuch und einer Special-Edition-Verpackung *träum*
> 
> MfG Jimini



...... oder das "ewige" Beispiel Ultima 9. Stoffkarte von Brittania, Karten der 8 Tugenden, 3 Handbücher, der Gobelin der Zeit etc. !!! 

bye, Thomas


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.12.2004 05:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]*Nein*, auf gar keinen Fall. Für mich ist eine schöne Verpackung und Handbuch genauso wichtig wie das Spiel an sich.  Ist doch heute schon oft ein Witz, welch billige Verpackungen man im Laden erhält, mit Handbüchern die nicht mehr als Beipackzettel sind.



So hab ich früher auch mal gedacht. Aber dann ist mir klargeworden: Es kommt nicht auf Äußerlichkeiten an!


----------



## SlayerZero (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Ich will einfach was in den Händen halten. Ich meine da bezahl ich dann schon für ein Spiel und dann habe ich nichtmal ne nette DVD e.t.c in der Hand. Nee nee, so geht das nicht


----------



## Anbei (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nur mal so in die Menge geworfen.
Was passiert eigentlich wenn mal die Festplatte crasht, oder der PC abfackelt?   Bei iner CD/DVD installiere ich das Spiel einfach neu.
Wie ist das bei Steam, oder überhaupt bei Onlinekauf?? Muß man das Spiel dann nochmal kaufen??
Aus dem Grund kaufe ich mir Spiele mit Datenträger und Handbuch.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

also ich würde das niemals machen 

1) habe eh nur ISDN da ist das absolut indiskutabel.

2) jeder Publisher,hersteller hat seine eigen Downloadplattform da wird man ja bescheuert von.

3) ich habe jetzt schon schiß ohne ende was mit meinem Halflife² passiert wenn ich meinen pc mal formatieren muß ich glaube das kriege ich nie wieder so hin. außerdem die ganzen updates die es ja nur über steam gibt und nicht auf CD kosten mich bald ein Vermögen.

4) ich will ne Verpackung und ein schönes "drumherum" mal ganz ehrlich, was unterscheidet ne legale gebrannte CD von ner illegalen gebrannten CD ? (also vom "charme" her)

5) ich will weiterhin in den laden gehen können und are für mein Geld bekommen, keine anonyme i-net transaktion und ein anonymer datenstrom.

Spiele kaufen über plattformen ? nie.


----------



## Goddess (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Beim diesem Thema fiel mir gerade T-Online ein. _Was bisher eigentlich niemand angesprochen hat hier, inklusive mir._ Bei T-Online gibt es ja schon seit längerem Games On Demand welche man für einen kleinen Preis runterladen und Spielen kann. Das System gab es also durchaus schon länger und wird wohl auch genutzt. Bloss ist das System ein wenig anders gestaltet als bei Valve's Steam wobei auch hier Software zum Download und spielen genutzt werden muss.


----------



## damm (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech



Auch meine Meinung... ich denke das würden auch alle antworten die nicht ständig wegen games im internet surfen... damit dürfte das 99% der Bevölkerung sein  

Cheers,
  Damm


----------



## dracos (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Also, für mich völlig uninteressant. Erstens habe ich nur ein Modem und zweitens sind selbst die momentan verfügbaren DSL-Geschwindigkeiten bei heutigen Spielegrößen einfach zu langsam. Erst wenn wir die Verhältnisse von Japan hier haben könnte es interessant werden (12Mbit vollduplex als Flat so um 30€). Und selbst dann nur bei Brennerlaubnis. Mann will ja bei einem Systemupgrade nicht immer neu bezahlen müssen.


----------



## AK-47 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				dracos am 27.12.2004 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, für mich völlig uninteressant. Erstens habe ich nur ein Modem und zweitens sind selbst die momentan verfügbaren DSL-Geschwindigkeiten bei heutigen Spielegrößen einfach zu langsam. Erst wenn wir die Verhältnisse von Japan hier haben könnte es interessant werden (12Mbit vollduplex als Flat so um 30€). Und selbst dann nur bei Brennerlaubnis. Mann will ja bei einem Systemupgrade nicht immer neu bezahlen müssen.




Voll meine Meinung!!!!!
Außerdem sollte allen zu denken geben wieviel Ärger es mit STEAM gibt.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

hi,
nö natürlich nicht, ich erwerb doch keine spiele...
nein scherz, das is mir viiiiiiiel zu umständlich wie geht das denn der bezahlung? zumal ich net  18 bin und somit keine kreditkarte habe....... Und dann downloaded man sich das und es funzt net wegen irgendeinen scheiss usw dann müsste ich das ja brennen um es annem anderem rechenr zu testen worans liegt...
imo; zu umständlich
cu


----------



## Dilbert (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech




kann ich nur unterschreiben!


----------



## _Iceman_ (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Also leut ich bitte euch ihr denke der Preis für ein spiel wird nur durch 
ne schöne verpackung und nem tollen Handbuch bzw. irgendwelchen gimmiks 
und der cd (dvd) gerechtfertigt 
denkt mal an alle programierer das equipment  den strom 
besonders der KAFFEE
das sind alles auch kosten und die kommen auch auf Publisher zu 
auch wenn ihr das spiel downloadet und nicht im laden kauft
die ausgaben für cd dvd verpackung hanbuch etc. sind da eher nebensächlich


----------



## HellBull (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Nein, ich kaufe meine Spiele weiterhin in ner schön aufgemachten Verpackung.. genau wie bei bestimmten DVDs könnte es aber auch hier mal ein paar innovativere Einfälle von mir und meinen Kollegen geben (siehe Terminator 2 Ultimate Edition tinbox [us],   Evil D..d - The B..k Of The D..d limited edition [uk] in schöner Buchform oder zum Beispiel auch die Limited Edition von Arnis Total Recall Mars-Tincan [us] )
Immer nur diese langweiligen Pappschachteln, in genau gleichen Formen,  oder Standart DVD Hüllen, finde ich nicht so prikelnd.

Als Sammler gehört für mich ne schöne, stimmige Verpackung einfach dazu, genau wie ein kleines Buch, in welchem auf die Characktere und die Story  des betreffenden Games, eingegangen wird.

Neben den Jobs der Programmierer usw. hängt auch noch mein Arbeitsplatz und der meiner Kollegen (Mediendesigner) vom Fortbestehen der schicken Verpackungen, Poster usw. ab.

Aber wenn man nochmehr Arbeitslose will.... bitte.. laden sie doch alles runter.. meine Damen und Herren !   

Ich, für meinen Teil, bin auf alle Fälle für innovativere Spieleverpackungen, die allerdings mehr auf die Themen, die Story und die Atmosphäre der Spiele angepasst werden sollten (zum Beispiel Far Cry in nem kleinen, orangenen Rettungsboot oder in ner Munitionskiste.. usw.) . Anbieten kann man solche besonderen Verpackungen natürlich nur in einer limitierten Auflage.. neben normalen Verpackungsformen oder eben dem Download (den ich nicht nutzen werde..siehe Jobs die dranhängen ! )


----------



## narotic (3. März 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Wenn ich schon im Vornherein weiß was es für eine Art von Spiel ist.
Shooter, Geschicklichkeit, etc. dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen das Spiel herunterzuladen.
Wenn es deutlich billiger ist. 

Bei Strategiespielen - mit Techbaum, Anleitung, Story und besonders bei Rollenspielen, Klassenübersicht, Charentwicklung, etc ist es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Will mir alles nicht selber ausdrucken ... und als PDF ... das hat man ja immer in der Hand ... wenn das Spiel grad Fullscreen läuft ...


----------



## mILkfRaGGeR (15. März 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Mir ist die representative Packung im Regal, ein gedrucktes Handbuch und eine nicht selbst bebrannte CD einfach wichtig, deswegen habe ich mir HL² auch im Laden gekauft (da passt das mit dem Handbuch nicht  ).


----------



## conrad-b-hart (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Lange Zeit habe ich auf Halflife 2 gewartet, hab´s mir dann aber wegen Steam nicht gekauft. Ich will mir einfach keine Dateien auf meinen Rechner von irgendwelchen Firmen laden.
Mal ganz zu schweigen von der miesen Verpackung.

Diese ist mir, wie vielen anderen wohl auch noch, sehr wichtig. Nennt mich meinetwegen nostalgisch, ist mir aber ziemlich egal.
Ich habe noch jede Menge alte Amigaspiele im Regal stehen, wie z.B. Elite 2. 
Von der genialen Verpackung und vom Inhalt ( dickes Handbuch, riesige Sternenkarte, Storybuch) kann man heute nur noch träumen.

Deswegen kann ein Spiel noch so gut sein, über Steam kaufe ich mir nichts !!!


----------



## tranquility (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Also wenn das Spiel wesentlich günstiger wäre dann ja.

Also wenn BF2 statt 40-45€ 20€ kosten würde, dann verzichte ich gern auf den Datenträger und die meist sowieso nicht vorhandenen Handbücher.

@conrad-b-hart
Ich stimme Dir zu. Wenn die Spiele im Laden wirklich gute Handbücher und Extras wie Sternenkarten hätten, würde ich mich darüber sehr freuen. Die Karte bei GTAA finde ich zum Beispiel super; und Morrowind ohne die beigelegte Karte zu spielen, wäre der Horror.

Aber bei HL2, NFS:U2 o.ä. gibt es sowas eh nicht und dann würde ich halt auch ganz auf die Verpackung verzichten können. Vorausgesetzt natürlich ich spare durch den Download nicht nur 1-2 Euro sondern mindestens die Hälfte.


----------



## fre4er (31. August 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

1. mit meinen 600MB Downloadvolumen komm ich da wohl nicht weit  
2. würd ich nie machen weil ich schöne Verpackungen (zB. Earth 2160, Morrowind) schätze, obwohl's bei HL2 auch nur eine sehr billige verpackung gab.
und weil ich was in der hand haben will (CD,DVD).


----------



## Stryfe (31. August 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.



Ganz genau. Ist wohl offensichtlich worauf die Umfrage abzielt und warum diese Antwort fehlt. Jemand hat es schon gesagt: Wenn es Spiele fuer den PC mal nur noch im Internet zum Download gibt (was ich, ehrlich gesagt, bezweifle) bleibe ich eben bei dem was ich schon zuhause habe und meinen Konsolen. Wer die Wuensche der Kunden zur eigenen Gewinnmaximierung ignoriert faellt auf die Nase. Das lernen sie in der Spielebranche auch noch irgendwann. Spaetestens wenn mehr als fuenfzig Prozent der Spieler aus den Teens raus sind.

-M-


----------



## xdave78 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				elminster am 10.12.2004 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 10.12.2004 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würds auch lieber downloaden...

1.) Sind die Handbücher bei den meisten Games eine FARCE
(war nich immer so und bei manchen isses besser CDs zu kaufen mit Handbuch ...wenns eines gibt á la WoW zB - ansonsten hab ich nen LASERDrucker fürs PDF  )

2.) Bin ich schon wat zu alt mir die Verpackungen ins Regal zu stellen

3.) wenn ich dadurch 20-30% sparen könnte wärs absolut cool

4.) Hätt ich lieber alle Images der GAmes auf Platte anstatt in 4 Regalen...
diesen "was inner Hand haben" Argument ist Quatsch...wen interessiert schon ne CD/DVD mit Bildchen druff????


----------



## xdave78 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				narotic am 03.03.2005 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich schon im Vornherein weiß was es für eine Art von Spiel ist.
> Shooter, Geschicklichkeit, etc. dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen das Spiel herunterzuladen.
> Wenn es deutlich billiger ist.
> 
> Bei Strategiespielen - mit Techbaum, Anleitung, Story und besonders bei Rollenspielen, Klassenübersicht, Charentwicklung, etc ist es ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Will mir alles nicht selber ausdrucken ... und als PDF ... das hat man ja immer in der Hand ... wenn das Spiel grad Fullscreen läuft ...


   ..mein Reden


----------



## SamGamgee (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

[X] Ja, ich bin ein Kellerkind und gehe lieber nicht aus dem Haus, sondern bleibe vor meinem geliebten PC.


----------



## Quaraan (5. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				plutonium67 am 16.12.2004 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts geht  über das schmökern im Laden, die Planung, welches Spiel als nächstes in die Sammlung kommen soll, der Duft frisch gedrückter Beihefte, einer harten, silbrigen Scheibe, die sich erstmals im Laufwerk zu Tode quält, wenn das Spiel installiert wird.
> 
> Nichts geht über Spiele, die man von Freunden zum Ausprobieren bekommt, abends nach dem Spielen noch im Bett im Beiheft schmökert...
> 
> ...



Irgendwie...stimmt das...es hätte etwas kaltes, steriles...
ABER MAN KANN SICH DIE PDF DOCH AUSDRUCKEN!!!11111 
Aber es stimmt. Selbst DAS ist nicht dasselbe.
Ich gebs zu: Ich würde es machen.
Aber nur wenn

1. Es nicht an solche Plattformen wie Steam gebunden ist(soweit ich weiß, ist man dann so abhängig von deren Existenz wie bei MMORPGs vom Herrsteller)
2. Abrechnung auch über Bankeinzug. sry, aber nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte.
3. DEUTLICH billiger.

Obwohl...das mit dem Handbuch stimmt doch irgendwie...
SCHEI**E!  Und man kann seine Stimme nicht mehr ändern! ARGH!

Aber der Poster von Seite 1, 2 oder 3(weiß nicht mehr) hatte schon recht.
Dieses dämliche Gesetz mit dem "Ihr dürft Sicherheitskopien machen, aber NUR wenn ihr keinen Kopierschutz(den jedes neue Spiel hat  ) umgehen müsst!" HALLO?!

Und wenn ich es eines Tages NICHT mehr in der Hand habe? Kaputtgegangen und es ist seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr im Handel?
Ich persöhnlich habe keine Gewissensbisse, mir ein Spiel zu kaufen und mir danach entweder (unter Zuhilfenahme von diversen Hacktools) eine (somit illegale) Sicherheitskopie zu erstellen und diese als Archiv auf der Platte UND als CD im Regal zu haben ODER es mir nach dem Kauf nochmal (durchaus illegal) runterzuladen. 
Durch solche Gesetze werden die erlichen Käufer spätestens nach ein paar Jahren mit der Situation konfrontiert, das Spiel nicht kopiert zu haben und es nicht nachkaufen zu können.
Dann läd sich jeder ach so tolle Fan das Spiel runter.
Oder er schaut bei Ebay rein. Aber selbst DA findet man nicht immer alles.

Fazit: Ich bin vom Thema abgekommen. 

Naja, allen ne gute Nacht


----------



## Tobi82 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wad ist denn das für ein scheiß? Für Leute mit DSL 6000 okay aber was machen denn die Leute bei denen kein DSL verfügbar ist (z.B. ich). Soll ch mir mit einer downloadgeschwindigkeit von 3.5-4 kbit/s etwa ein paar gb runterladen  ? Ich hoffe dieses System wird sich nie durchsetzen. Auserdem: Steam ist doch sau überteuert. Da kommt man ja im Laden günstiger(selbst wenn man die Benzinrechnung mit einbezieht).


----------



## Nirvana88 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Niemals!
Ich will eine Ordentliche verpackung und bin ein leidenschaftlicher Handbuch-leser.
Und es gibt doch nichts über so sinnreiche dialoge mit dem Verkäufer im Laden wie: 
Verkäufer: Suchen sie etwas?
Ja, ich suche das Spiel ---
Welche Version?
Die mit mehr Blut  
Und ausserdem macht es doch keinen Spass alle Spiele nur runter zu laden...
Ich will die Plastikverpackung vorsichtig mit der Schere aufritzen, die Packung öffnen, die Cd rausnehmen, ins Laufwerk legen usw.


----------



## Yikrazuul (10. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Zuerst werden die schönen Handbücher als lausige pdf-Files verpackt, dann sollen wir die Spiele auch selbst aus dem I-Net saugen und brennen.

Was kommt als nächstes? Spiele selbst  zuende programmieren?


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Sehe das ganz genau wie meine Vorposter. Außerdem ist der Unterschied zu einer Raubkopie dann gleich null.


----------



## HanFred (10. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe das ganz genau wie meine Vorposter. Außerdem ist der Unterschied zu einer Raubkopie dann gleich null.


ja und? ich will das programm, sonst nichts. handbücher lese ich eh nur, wenn ich darum nicht herumkomme. zusatzmaterial brauche ich keins, nur bei rollenspielen mag ich eine schöne karte haben. aber sonst wäre es mir egal, ich habe schon software per download gekauft und werde es wieder tun. wenn es sich lohnt, es muss schon ein bisschen günstiger sein als im laden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				HanFred am 10.11.2005 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und? ich will das programm, sonst nichts. handbücher lese ich eh nur, wenn ich darum nicht herumkomme. zusatzmaterial brauche ich keins, nur bei rollenspielen mag ich eine schöne karte haben. aber sonst wäre es mir egal, ich habe schon software per download gekauft und werde es wieder tun. wenn es sich lohnt, es muss schon ein bisschen günstiger sein als im laden.



Dann stelle dir einfach mal vor, wie es wäre wenn man die Spiele nur noch direkt bei den Entwicklern/Publishern downloaden könnte? Die hätten dann quasi ein Preismonopol und könnten die Preise extrem anziehen. Außerdem wären dann quasi irgendwelche Preisschnäppchen nicht mehr drin. Jetzt kann man sich ja in diversen Online-Shops umsehen, und bei dem der am günstigsten ist einfach das Spiel kaufen und somit teilweise viel Geld sparen. Die Spiele werden so auch schnell deutlich billiger. Müsste man dagegen alles nur über irgend eine Plattform bei den Entwicklern downloaden, wäre damit Schluss und sie könnten selbst nach vielen Monaten noch den Vollpreis verlangen. Daran sollte man bei sowas auch denken.


----------



## Sawyer (12. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Ich werde dann jetzt schon mal losladen, damit ich Duke Nukem Forever, zum Erscheinungsdatum auch auf der Platte habe.ISDN sei dank... Was paar SPINNER, ich werde nie [/u] ein Spiel oder Software übers I-Net laden,lieber häng ich meinHobby an den Nagel.Was hab ich denn dann in der Hand NICHTS*! Ich finde es echt zum Kotzen das es soweit kommen wird!*


----------



## Devilsh00ter (15. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				conrad-b-hart am 01.07.2005 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Zeit habe ich auf Halflife 2 gewartet, hab´s mir dann aber wegen Steam nicht gekauft. Ich will mir einfach keine Dateien auf meinen Rechner von irgendwelchen Firmen laden.
> Mal ganz zu schweigen von der miesen Verpackung.
> ...
> Deswegen kann ein Spiel noch so gut sein, über Steam kaufe ich mir nichts !!!





			
				Quaraan am 05.11.2005 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Dieses dämliche Gesetz mit dem "Ihr dürft Sicherheitskopien machen, aber NUR wenn ihr keinen Kopierschutz(den jedes neue Spiel hat  ) umgehen müsst!" HALLO?!
> 
> Und wenn ich es eines Tages NICHT mehr in der Hand habe? Kaputtgegangen und es ist seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr im Handel?
> Ich persöhnlich habe keine Gewissensbisse, mir ein Spiel zu kaufen und mir danach entweder (unter Zuhilfenahme von diversen Hacktools) eine (somit illegale) Sicherheitskopie zu erstellen und diese als Archiv auf der Platte UND als CD im Regal zu haben ODER es mir nach dem Kauf nochmal (durchaus illegal) runterzuladen.


ich hab hl2 als geschenk bekommen. und nun stehts seit märz unberührt im regal - zumindest die dvd.
und warum? dank steam! valve hat doch was an der klatsche!
so wird man als offlinegamer ja fast schon dazu gezwungen sich eine illegale version zu besorgen - und seis nur zu sicherungszwecken, illegal hin oder her aber mir sind meine games zu schade um sie in meinem dvd zu quälen.

ich bin zwar sonst kein freund von cd's und dvd's und hätt gerne alles auf der platte aber games, genau wie "Quaraan", halt AUCH im regal. zusammen mit dem obligatorischem, ausführlichem handbuch (wo auch mal was sinnvolles drinnesteht) und nicht nur so n lächerliches beilegblättchen siehe hl2. ich find das ist ne frechheit sowas als vollpreisspiel auf den markt zu werfen!
desweiteren möcht ich mich abends zu meinem gamesregal wenden und mich fragen welches spiel mich gerade am meisten anspricht. n vernünftiges cover lockt immernoch mehr als ne gelangweiltete, wohlmöglich noch selbst beschriftete cd/dvd. zum zoggen kann ich dann immernoch die image nehmen.

wenn doch die kosten für ne brauchbare verpackung angeblich nebensächlich sind @ "_Iceman_", woran hängts denn dann?
eine special edition mit ein paar bonis und einer ansprechenden verpackung wie es "HellBull" vorgeschlagen hat würd ich sehr begrüssen.

cya
devilsh00ter


----------



## aljechin (19. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Also von Steam würde ich erstmal die Finger lassen.
Ich hatte ein auf Silberling gekauftes Half Life 2, das wunderbar lief -
(PC 3,2 Ghz, Radeon X800 SE 128MB) bis Steam Ende September ein Update gefahren hat, mit dem HL2 unter DirectX9 komplett unspielbar wurde.

Erst führen sie eine sehr zweifelhaftes System zur Registrierung ein und dann zerschießen sie einem das Spiel von ihren Servern aus.
Ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie oft ich schon Grafik - und Soundkartentreiber gewechselt habe und mein Rechner spinnt seither extrem rum...

Denn sog. Support kann man vergessen - lest Euch mal in einschlägige Internetforen zu dem Thema ein - ich bin nicht der einzig Betroffene...

By the way - ich bin keine 13 und keine 20 mehr, habe eine eigene Firma und kann mir einen solchen Umgamg mit meinen Kunden nicht erlauben...

*Das wäre übrigens mal ein Thema für die PCG...*


----------



## HanFred (19. November 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

ich hatte nicht EIN einziges problem dieser art, also nicht von sich auf andere schliessen bitte. uhc wenn mehrere dieses problem hatten kann man keinesfalls behaupten, es sei die regel gewesen.


----------



## polloloco (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

WANN GIBT ES MAL NEUE UMFRAGEN?


----------



## imperator66 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

So wie es im Moment ist ganz klar NEIN.

Klar ich würde zwar auch Games laden aber nur bei folgenden Sachen.
- Games die im Laden nicht mehr erhältlich wären 
- aktuelle Games die 25 - 50% günstiger wären als im Laden

Auf alle Fälle müßte das günstiger sein als ein Version aus dem Laden.
Dann könnte man darüber nachdenken.

Aber im Moment sind mir Games in einer DVD Verpackung lieber.


----------



## Spacedancer (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Habe mir nun diese Diskussion durchglesen, was mir allerdings fehlt ist das Argument des Wiederverkaufs.

Man nehme nur einmal an, ich kauf mir ein Spiel - es gefällt mir rein garnicht oder ich bekomme es schlichtweg auf meinem System nicht zum laufen. Will das Teil wieder vom Hals haben. Nun, heute kann es noch bequem bei Ebay reinsetzen oder es sonstwo verkaufen. Habe ich allerdings erstmal das Teil - Online - erworben, kann ich es wohl schlecht wieder verkaufen. 

Dies ist für mich ein klares Argument gegen diesen Unheiligen Pakt.


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Ich wäre für ein einheitliches Download-Portal wie Steam, das von allen Publishern unterstützt wird und das richtig funktioniert. Wenn die Spiele dann noch weniger kosten als im Laden, würde ich diese Möglichkeit auch nutzen.

Ich habe generell nichts gegen Steam, weil er mir noch nie Probleme gemacht hat, aber:
- man sollte die Spiele nicht registrieren _müssen_, sonder man sollte eben große Vorteile haben, wenn man das tut (z.B. HL² muss man nicht registrieren, wenn man es aber tut darf man CS spielen)

- Das ganze sollte einheitlich sein. Ich will nicht für jedes Spiel, dass ich von einem anderen Pub kaufe einen neuen Account erstellen müssen.

-Es sollte einwandfei funktionieren. (Genug Bandbreite, etc.)


Dann wäre ich für so eine Einrichtung und würde sie auch nutzen, auch wenn ich dann keinen Silberling in der Hand habe.

mfg JtR

P.S.: Und jetzt steinigt mich


----------



## thimoguennewig (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech


Das sehe ich genau so .. es ist viel besser eine Originalhülle in der Hand zu halten


----------



## Amosh (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Ich habe meine Gründe, warum nicht online:

1. Wenn man vergisst, sie zu sichern, ist man gearscht.
2. Baut auf 1. auf: Festplattencrash, Formatieren etc. und es ist weg.

Deswegen lieber etwas materielles, was ich in mein Regal stellen kann.


----------



## firewalker2k (13. April 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Wenn man vergisst, es zu sichern, lädt man es sich neu herunter und ist keinesfalls gearscht.


----------



## Powerhero (17. April 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.11.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe das ganz genau wie meine Vorposter. Außerdem ist der Unterschied zu einer Raubkopie dann gleich null.



Nicht ganz, die Raubkopien werden problemlos funktionieren, während die bezahlte Downloadversion aufgrund der verwendeten DRM / Kopierschutzverfahren schon nach dem ersten Mainboard- oder Speicherwechsel natürlich nicht mehr laufen wird. Ich sehe uns schon alle um Gnade winseln, weil ein Publisher zu einer erneuten Aktivierung mit Verweis auf die AGB einfach nein sagt. Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack können wir uns ja bereits bei Gamesload / Musicload holen. Viel Spaß!

Oder wir haben alle 10 Steam - ähnliche DRM Zwangsprogramme auf dem Rechner, eins pro Publisher, die mit der installierten Software machen was sie wollen. So hat Steam z.B. nach Erwerb und Installation von HL Source ALLE meine installierten Steam Games zu einer blutleeren Version herunterzensiert. Natürlich habe ich keine Reaktion von Valve bekommen, nur einen Verweis auf die AGB (deutsch = Zensurzwang).

Naja, dann gehe ich eben in 10 Jahren angeln oder Golf spielen. Bin dann ja auch im richtigen Alter für sowas...


----------



## drumnbass (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.12.2004 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




viceversa:
was würde ein firmenchef sagen, würde er sich "arbeit" von mir runterladen müssen .. instead of arbeiten am arbeitsplatz ...
EA, kauf meine arbeit 
ich sende sie euch virtuell !!


----------



## danmage (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Ein aktuelles Beispiel:

Sin Episodes via Steam.
Die deutsche Version ist Zensiert gegenüber der englischen.
Wenn man in Deutschland wohnt kann man nur die zensierte deutsche Version via Steam freischalten. Die IP. Adresse wird nämlich dabei überprüft nach Ländern. Selbst als Erwachsener darf man da nicht die unzensierte Version spielen.

Durch Systeme wie Steam wird der Spieler völlig entmündigt.


----------



## Andi-DerPate (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Vollkommen richtig : NIEMALS!!


----------



## nf-Revo (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

 ...
 ....

is wohl nicht ganz einfach zu bewerten:
einerseitz wäre ich wohl kaum vor nem Jahrt so schnell wieder an 1.6 gekommen, andererseits war der aufwand den ich betreiben musste um mein neues(altes) zurückgesteztes steam Password, von vor ein paar Jahren, reseten zu lassen (ohne den alten Emailaccount) ein enormer aufwand - und da ist es nicht gerade ein großer Trost wenn man die betreffende, sonst so 'leuchtende' DVD-Hülle von Hl2  vor sich liegen hat  

und so kommts: in ca 9 Jahren wenn dann alle anderen großen 'monopol-Publisher' nur noch online ihre Spiele verkaufen gehen die Schwarzen zahlen doch langsam wieder in die Knie, da alle Gamer lustlos zuHause sitzen/ Sport treiben / oder ebend den PC nur noch für die wichtigsten Dinge nutzen.
Anmerkungie jetzige Situation ist wohl aber doch noch  die beste: der, der es laden will geht halt online - der Rest ist auch schon mit der offllineVersion zufrieden.


----------



## wildman (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.12.2004 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kommen in der Tat viele Gründe zusammen. Schade allerdings, dass die Spieleverpackungen und die Ausstattung einiges zu Wünschen übrig lassen. Ein Handbuch, das man durchblättern kann, ohne dabei irgendwelche anderen lästigen Programme aufrufen zu müssen, während man spielen will, ist für mich unbezahlbar. Wenn ich für etwas bezahle, will ich es auch greifbar haben, es anfassen können. Und je besser die Qualität dessen ist, was ich ertasten und ansehen kann, desto höher steigt das Ansehen des Herstellers in meinen Augen. Selbst wenn die Software nicht so überragend ist, kann man an der Ausstattung (meistens) erkennen, dass der Entwickler/Publisher sich Gedanken drum gemacht hat.
Am wichtigsten erachte ich dabei das Handbuch. Karten oder Grafiken mit Technologiebäumen sind nett, aber Pappaufsteller sind für mich nur unnütze Staubfänger.

Kostenpflichtige Downloads sind für mich tabu.


----------



## HooKjt (2. November 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

nein dann habe ich nichts was ich in meine regale stellen kann   

würde alles online kaufen was es nicht als se gibt 



ps: das heist jezt nicht das ihr die spiele im zb mediamarkt drei vier mal so teuer macht damit sie im inet billiger sind


----------



## fredfreak (25. November 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

ich hab für dagegen gestimmt.
Allein schon wegen der horrorvorstellung, dass jeder Hersteller seine Artikel(egal ob software,lebensmittel, kleidung,etc.) nur noch über i-net verkäuft.
Dann würds mal wieder nen schub neuer Arbeitslose geben....
Deshalb nutzte ich das i-net für einkäufe auch nicht(abgesehen von ebay)


----------



## DonIggy (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*

Ich möchte etwas physisches in meiner Hand halten und nicht etwas downloaden. wenn ich mal meinen pc platt machen will ,dan habbe ich keinen bock hl2 oder so nochmal lange komplett runterzuladen!
*ich bezahle nicht für virtuelle güter!*
mag steam die zukunft sein, so denke ich, das die dvds und neue datenträger nicht verschwinden werden und nicht alleine vom internet abgelöst werden!


----------



## DocHolle (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.12.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Das mag schon "so" die Zukunft des Software einkaufs werden.
Die Frage ist und bleibt aber,wie der Service aussieht.
Das Desaster von Steam dieser Tage macht ja wohl wieder klar das die Orientierung der Vertreiber doch mehr dem Umsatz wie des Kundenservice zuspricht.
Bei einem Spielepreis von+-50 Eur kann es ja nicht angehen das ein Welt Server durch einen Stromausfall Mich nicht an meine Bezahlten Spiele lässt .
Abgesehen von einer schon ausgestorbenen Kunstart der Spieleverpackungen
möchte ich doch bitte nicht den Spielekauf wie einen Börsengang tätigen.


----------



## PC--Gamer (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie Spiele online per Download erwerben (etwa via Valves Steam)?*



			
				Killtech am 10.12.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]Nein, möchte eine Verpackung mit Datenträger und Handbuch haben, die ich in mein Regal stellen kann.
> 
> MfG, Killtech





			
				Eniman am 10.12.2004 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Antwort: NIEMALS!!!



Und sowie Elzy sagt: "Spiele online downloaden: NIE IM LEBEN!"


----------



## Golden1ce (11. Januar 2007)

*An alle*

Steam bedeutet in Verbindung mit unserem Staatsgesetzen und Kapitalsystem eine kontrollierbare Inhaltsdarstellung. Ich hoffe deshalb dass Steam immer als eine Alternative betrachtet wird.


----------



## certhas (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: An alle*

Nein, kommt gar nicht in Frage.
* Trafficlimit - soll ja Leute geben die sich damit herumschlagen müssen.
* Der Preis wäre sicherlich nicht viel anders als bei einer DVD-Version, Druck und Pressung von Handbuch und CD/DVD dürfte wohl kaum mehr als 1% des Verkaufpreises ausmachen.
* Wie schon viele hier gesagt haben, was wenn mir die Platte abschmiert ? darf ich dann nochmals zahlen ? oder muß ich umständlich beweisen das ich schonmal bezahlt habe und recht auf ersatz habe ?
* Wiederverkaufswert
Ich denke das reicht als Gründe dagegen.

Nur weil Spiele nur noch downloadbar wären heisst das noch lange nicht das Entwickler keine Publisher mehr brauchen. Die Publisher sind die, die ein großteil des Geldes für die Entwicklung bereit stellen und nicht die Entwickler selber. Ich hab auf jedenfall noch nie gehört oder gelesen das ein Entwickler mit einem komplett fertigem Spiel einen Publisher gesucht hat. Viel mehr als ein Konzept wird da wohl nicht vorhanden sein.
Preise: Ich bezweifle stark daß der Handel den Publishern Preise diktiert. Das  ist dann schon der Konkurrenzkampf unter den Publishern selber der verhindert das die Preise in den Himmel schiessen. Oder denkt auch nur irgendjemand daß sie weniger kalkulieren als die Entwicklung des Spiels gekostet hat ? Auch Publisher sind keine Wohlfahrtsverreine...


----------

